# What was your wedding song?



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I love when I hear my wedding song on the radio. More than 27 years later, it still has a lot of meaning, to me and to us! What is your wedding song?


Here are some of the lyrics 
"You're the Inspiration" by Chicago:


You know our love was meant to be
The kind of love that lasts forever
And I want you here with me
From tonight until the end of time

You should know, everywhere I go
You're always on my mind, in my heart
In my soul, Baby


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I warn you, it's sappy:

Annie's Song by John Denver. A friend of mine performed it for us.

Come let me love you
Let me give my life to you
Let me drown in your laughter
Let me die in your arms
Let me lay down beside you
Let me always be with you
Come let me love you
Come love me again

The REALLY sappy part is that this song can still get to me emotionally.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Broken Road by Rascal Flatts


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Longer by Dan Fogelberg

Longer than ther've been fishes in the ocean
Higher than any bird ever flew
Longer than there've been stars up in the heavens
I've been in love with you
I am in love with you


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I Melt With You by Modern English. Super cheesy.

It was about our 600th choice, but was a matter of "what song is going to be the least awkward to dance to while everyone is watching". It was ALMOST Doll Parts by Hole, but we decided to play that while cutting the cake instead.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

At Last - Etta James


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't remember


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Both were huge church weddings!


Marriage No. 1~ Oh, Promise Me! ~ Selected by me! Loved Julie Andrews singing it in the movie, S.O.B.

Marriage No. 2~ (with Rich, Skanky X, Soon-To-Be-Some-Other-Man's Problem W) ~ Where Your Road Leads duet from Trisha Yearwood & Garth Brooks ~Selected by my RSXW! Why? ~ I'll never know! The couple that sang it at the close of our wedding ceremony brought a standing ovation from all in the Church on that sultrey Saturday afternoon in May!

I believe in miracles,
I believe in signs,
And I believe mountains move,
One prayer at a time

But if I could be an Angel,
I'd make your every wish come true,
But I am only human,
Just a woman loving you!

Someday we'll look back and see,
Our footprints in the sand,
Sometimes you would carry me,
And sometimes you'd be in my hands.

If we can love forever,
That won't be long enough for me,
I want to hold you tender,
Be your shelter,
All you need!

Oh, we can be each others guiding light,
Through this long and winding life!


[Chorus]
Where your road leads,
I will follow,
When your heart bleeds,
I'll be there for you,
When your night grows dark
And you can't find your tomorrow,
Then you can follow me!
​

**************************************************************************************
Now aren't those lyrics most appro pos from a woman of her noted reputation?
*


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> At Last - Etta James


One of my all time very favorite songs!! An endless classic and Etta James - OMG - what a voice!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Pachelbel's Canon in D

We almost didn't get that because at the last minute the band thought it was too cliche and didnt want to perform it. But we stuck to our guns and they played it. We hear it often and it always brings back sweet memories.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

Over used but still perfect words:

I Can't help falling in love with you ~ Elvis


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a good one, Observer. I like Ub40's version too.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

the Klingon funeral dirge.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Our Courting song was Alone by Heart

It is never played anymore, I never hear it on the Radio. For the many who have never heard it, here are some lyrics.

I hear the ticking of the clock
I'm lying here the room's pitch dark
I wonder where you are tonight
No answer on the telephone
And the night goes by so very slow
Oh I hope that it won't end though
Alone

Till now I always got by on my own
I never really cared until I met you
And now it chills me to the bone
How do I get you alone


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I warn you, it's sappy:
> 
> Annie's Song by John Denver. A friend of mine performed it for us.
> 
> ...


*My frat brother in college had this song ~ his wife's name was Anne!*


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We danced to I'll be Loving you Forever  by New Kids on the Block.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Marc Cohn's True Companion:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp6zoc84NcU


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Dream Come True - Frozen Ghost.

Quite ironic these days...


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

It's Your Love by Tim Magraw and Faith Hill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow. That was a long time ago. I don't remember!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Brandy905 said:


> *"You're the Inspiration" by Chicago:*


Great Wedding song!...I've used these lyrics in discussions here when the "*I want you*" vs "*I need you*" comes up...many feel we should only WANT our lovers but never NEED them....then I think of songs like this... I just don't think there is anything wrong with saying  once in a while..it's a beautiful thing. 



> *"You're The Inspiration"*
> 
> You know our love was meant to be
> The kind of love that lasts forever
> ...


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*What a Wonderful World*
_Louis Armstrong_

I see trees of green, 
red roses too. 
I see them bloom, 
for me and you. 
And I think to myself,
what a wonderful world. 

I see skies of blue, 
And clouds of white. 
The bright blessed day, 
The dark sacred night. 
And I think to myself, 
What a wonderful world. 

The colors of the rainbow, 
So pretty in the sky. 
Are also on the faces, 
Of people going by, 
I see friends shaking hands. 
Saying, "How do you do?" 
They're really saying, 
"I love you". 

I hear babies cry, 
I watch them grow, 
They'll learn much more, 
Than I'll ever know. 
And I think to myself, 
What a wonderful world. 

Yes, I think to myself, 
What a wonderful world. 

Oh yeah.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

First wedding:
Fields of Gold - Sting

Second Wedding:
TBA


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

*I Could Not Ask For More*

Lying here with you
Listening to the rain
Smiling just to see the smile upon your face
These are the moments I thank God that I'm alive
These are the moments I'll remember all my life
I've found all I've waited for
And I could not ask for more

Looking in your eyes
Seeing all I need
Everything you are is everything in me
These are the moments
I know heaven must exist
These are the moments
I know all I need is this
I've found all I've waited for, yeah
And I could not ask for more

I could not ask for more than this time together
I could not ask for more than this time with you
And every prayer has been answered
Every dream I've had's come true
Yeah, right here in this moment
Is right where I'm meant to be
Here with you here with me
Yeah

These are the moments I thank God that I'm alive
These are the moments I'll remember all my life
I've found all I've waited for
And I could not ask for more

I could not ask for more than this time together
I could not ask for more than this time with you
And every prayer has been answered
Every dream I've had's come true
Yeah, right here in this moment
Is right where I'm meant to be
Oh, here with you here with me
No, I could not ask for more
Than this love you gave me
Cause it's all I've waited for
And I could not ask for more
No, yeah
No, I could not ask for more


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Bit of a threadjack:

I just heard this on Pandora:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aZq-QGARoE

Paul Simon's Father and Daughter

Our daughter chose this for her father-daughter dance at her wedding. Chokes me up every time I hear it.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis Armstrong ~ A Kiss To Build A Dream On


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Paul McCartney - maybe I'm amazed. 

Some crackers on here. our favourite love songs were all sad ones, like the end of the road by Boyz2Men.


----------



## GrannyMildew (Aug 15, 2013)

Paul Stooky's Wedding Song


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Peter Gabriel - in Your Eyes. 

Kinda a last minute suggestion by my good friend who thinks better for me than I do at times. He nailed it with this one. I still pause when I hear it on the radio.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We danced to I'll be Loving you Forever  by New Kids on the Block.


Ha! You made me think of this song http://youtu.be/idKjO8oDx3s.

Pardon me, I need to go roller skating all of a sudden. It's couples only now, couples only skating.....

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Good morning all

1st one

Widor' Toccata and Fugue, simply amazing

2nd one

Lara's Song, made me cry has always done since 1965, Doctor Zhivago and Julie Christie.

3ed one(if and when this happens, have not got divorced from the second) will be a collection of rugby songs, like, "I am having a bit tonight, tonight"

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

First wife.....Don't remember but it was something that I didn't pick or felt any emotion for.

Current (and permanent wife)

Feels like Home by Chantal Kreviazuk

Somethin' in your eyes, makes me wanna lose myself
Makes me wanna lose myself, in your arms
There's somethin' in your voice, makes my heart beat fast
Hope this feeling lasts, the rest of my life

If you knew how lonely my life has been
And how long I've been so alone
And if you knew how I wanted someone to come along
And change my life the way you've done

It feels like home to me, it feels like home to me
It feels like I'm all the way back where I come from
It feels like home to me, it feels like home to me
It feels like I'm all the way back where I belong

A window breaks, down a long, dark street
And a siren wails in the night
But I'm alright, 'cause I have you here with me
And I can almost see, through the dark there is light

Well, if you knew how much this moment means to me
And how long I've waited for your touch
And if you knew how happy you are making me
I never thought that I'd love anyone so much

It feels like home to me, it feels like home to me
It feels like I'm all the way the back where I come from
It feels like home to me, it feels like home to me
It feels like I'm all the way back where I belong
It feels like I'm all the way back where I belong


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

One of my favorite songs, Dad&Hubby. I love Linda Ronstadt's version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy22lxsjimU


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I could not ask for more by Edwin McCain. I sang it and still love this song


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

We had several dating songs, but my favorite by far is 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bHbCib2k6E

and I sang the Lords Prayer acapella at our wedding


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

May this be Love by Jimi Hendrix. Thats right Hendrix. How cool is this guy?:smthumbup:

Waterfall, nothing can harm me at all,
my worries seem so very small
with my waterfall.

I can see my rainbow calling me
through the misty breeze
of my waterfall.

Some people say day-dreaming's
for the lazy minded fools
with nothing else to do.

So let them laugh, laugh at me,
so just as long as I have you
to see me through,
I have nothing to lose 'long as I have you.

Waterfall, don't ever choose your ways.
Fall with me for a million days,
Oh, my waterfall.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Your Guardian Angel The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus

When I see your smile
Tears roll down my face I can't replace
And now that I'm strong I have figured out
How this world turns cold and it breaks through my soul
And I know I'll find deep inside me I can be the one

I will never let you fall (let you fall)
I'll stand up with you forever
I'll be there for you through it all (through it all)
Even if saving you sends me to heaven

It's okay. It's okay. It's okay.
Seasons are changing
And waves are crashing
And stars are falling all for us
Days grow longer and nights grow shorter
I can show you I'll be the one

I will never let you fall (let you fall)
I'll stand up with you forever
I'll be there for you through it all (through it all)
Even if saving you sends me to heaven

Cuz you're my, you're my, my, my true love, my whole heart
Please don't throw that away
Cuz I'm here for you
Please don't walk away and
Please tell me you'll stay woah, stay woah

Use me as you will
Pull my strings just for a thrill
And I know I'll be okay
Though my skies are turning gray

I will never let you fall
I'll stand up with you forever
I'll be there for you through it all
Even if saving you sends me to heaven
[to fade]

My husband was the one that picked it out and I really liked it so we went with that!


----------



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

"(Everything I Do) I Do It For You" - Bryan Adams

Its still just as meaningful to us today as it was then, 20+ years ago (It seems like yesterday that we danced to that at our wedding. Can't believe how quickly time has gone by!)

What's really special is that looking back over the years we've been married, we've really lived those lyrics, so its even more meaningful now. I've seen the sacrifices my husband has made for me, and how he constantly puts me as the priority in his life, and I do the same for him. He lives his life wanting to do for me and ensure I'm happy, and I live my life wanting to do for him and to ensure his happiness. Its been "worth fighting for", and at times we've HAVE had to fight for it - in sickness and in health, good times and bad, richer or poorer (yes, we've been through _all of the above!). _I'm proud to say we've passed the test of time; we've walked the talk 


_Look into my eyes – you will see
What you mean to me.
Search your heart, search your soul
And when you find me there you'll search no more.

Don't tell me it's not worth tryin' for.
You can't tell me it's not worth dyin' for.
You know it's true:
Everything I do, I do it for you.

Look into your heart – you will find
There's nothin' there to hide.
Take me as I am, take my life.
I would give it all, I would sacrifice.

Don't tell me it's not worth fightin' for
I can't help it, there's nothin' I want more
You know it's true:
Everything I do, I do it for you, oh, yeah.

There's no love like your love
And no other could give more love.
There's nowhere unless you're there
All the time, all the way, yeah.

Look into your heart, baby...

Oh, you can't tell me it's not worth tryin' for.
I can't help it, there's nothin' I want more.

Yeah, I would fight for you, I'd lie for you,
Walk the wire for you, yeah, I'd die for you.

You know it's true:
Everything I do, oh, I do it for you.

Everything I do, darling.
You will see it's true.
You will see it's true.
Yeah!
Search your heart and your soul
You can't tell it's not worth dying for
I'll be there
I'd walk the fire for you
I'd die for you
Oh, yeah.
I'm going all the time, all the way. _


----------



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

CantePe said:


> Dream Come True - Frozen Ghost.
> 
> Quite ironic these days...


Such a beautiful song.... Sorry to hear there's an element of irony in the lyrics for you now.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

justfabulous said:


> Such a beautiful song.... Sorry to hear there's an element of irony in the lyrics for you now.


Well being a BS does make it extremely ironic. I really don't even care for the song anymore to be honest. I haven't heard the song in nearly 5 years, don't care to. It has been ruined for me.

It is a lovely song though, it does surprise me you know the song. It's one of the more obscure bands out there these days.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

We don't really have "a song" from when we were dating and - our church wedding forbade the playing of any music that wasn't religious (and domination appropriate) in nature, so ... 

I guess I never realized how I feel kind of sad we don't have a song.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> We don't really have "a song" from when we were dating and - our church wedding forbade the playing of any music that wasn't religious (and domination appropriate) in nature, so ...
> 
> I guess I never realized how I feel kind of sad we don't have a song.


That being the cae, you should adopt 'Footloose' for irony's sake. 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

All I want is You by U2

Although in retrospect I don't think it was a great choice since when I hear the song I tend to think of the video which leaves me feeling depressed rather than romantic.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

"Better Together" by Jack Johnson. Unfortunately, we WEREN'T actually better together, so we're no longer together. Too bad, because it's a great song. I chose it... my XH really didn't care about the song choice. That should have told me something, right?  

If I get the chance to take a second spin on that ride, I hope that the future Mr Pink will care enough about the song choice to have some actual input 



Voltaire2013 said:


> Peter Gabriel - in Your Eyes.
> 
> Kinda a last minute suggestion by my good friend who thinks better for me than I do at times. He nailed it with this one. I still pause when I hear it on the radio.


GREAT SONG. This was one I wanted to use, because I am a HUGE Peter Gabriel fan. Not sure why this one got pulled from the running.

Your friend is a wise man. You should not make any major decisions without consulting him first!


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

We walked in together to the Beatles, "Til there was You."

We walked out together to the receiving line to "Come Rain or Come Shine" by Ella Fitzgerald (or maybe it was another female singer, I can't recall.)

"I'm with you baby, I'm with your rain or shine..."

Our dance was to "Dance Me to the End of Love" by Leonard Cohen.

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove
Dance me to the end of love, dance me to the end of love

Oh let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of
Oh dance me to the end of love, dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the wedding now, dance me on and on
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long
We're both of us beneath our love, we're both of us above
Dance me to the end of love, dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
Dance me through the panic till I'm gathered safely in
Touch me with your naked hand or touch me with your glove
Dance me to the end of love, dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love



Read more: Leonard Cohen - Dance Me To The End Of Love Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Another one bites the Dust!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

My 2nd wedding... when I married the love of my life..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYj2hex99gY



From my first marriage.. I should have know when she picked this song for her wedding march..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRYFKcMa_Ek


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wolf1974 said:


> *I could not ask for more by Edwin McCain. * I sang it and still love this song


Wait..... you SANG it at your wedding* ???* Wouldn't the song be conflicting to hear - if you are not with her today ? 

This song is very special to me...

On one of our Anniversary nights.. many yrs ago now.. had the radio on in our Bedroom.. and what comes on the radio....but I could not ask for more .....those words.. I got teary eyed...caught up in the moment...

...I claimed it as "our song" that night...it was like it was meant to come on & play to us.. pretty sure this was the year we had our daughter (something I prayed for -for 13 yrs)....feeling every word... 

"Every prayer has been answered 
Every dream I have's come true 
And right here in this moment is right where I'm meant to be 
Here with you here with me " 

LOVE EDWIN MCCAIN.. also his " I'll be "


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

hambone said:


> My 2nd wedding... when I married the love of my life..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYj2hex99gY
> 
> ...


Get out. Seriously?


----------



## babykins (Mar 31, 2015)

Chester See - God damn you're beautiful

Gets to me each and every time I hear it.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Our first dance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaHuzlPmrko

*We Have All The Time In The World - Louis Armstrong.* My choice because I'm old skull

We have all the time in the world
Time enough for life
To unfold all the precious things
Love has in store

We have all the love in the world
If that's all we have you will find
We need nothing more

Every step of the way
Will find us
With the cares of the world
Far behind us

We have all the time in the world
Just for love
Nothing more, nothing less
Only love

Every step of the way
Will find us
With the cares of the world
Far behind us, yes

We have all the time in the world
Just for love
Nothing more, nothing less
Only love

Only love



Jellybeans said:


> At Last - Etta James


I'd not heard this before, thanks. Wonderful.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

I've done so much music I sang and I only hope to remember.

First Marriage 1983

Loving You Song by Elvis Presley

I will spend my whole life through
loving you, loving you.
Winter, summer, spring-time, too,
loving you, loving you.
Makes no difference where I go or what I do.
You know that I'll always be loving you.

If I'm seen with someone new, (I did sing this as, “If our dreams don’t all come true.”)
don't be blue, don't be blue.
I'll be faithful I'll be true;
always true, true to you.
There is only one for me, and you know who.
You know that I'll always be loving you.\

Second Marriage 2010
____________________________________________________
“Time after time” Rod Steward version.
What good are words I say to you?
They can't convey to you what's in my heart
If you could hear instead
The things I've left unsaid
Time after time
I tell myself that I'm
So lucky to be loving you
So lucky to be
The one you run to see
In the evening
When the day is through
I only know what I know
The passing years will show
You've kept my love so young, so new
And time after time
You'll hear me say that I'm
So lucky to be loving you
I only know what I know
The passing years will show
You've kept my love so young, so new
And time after time
You'll hear me say that I'm
So lucky to be loving you
Lucky to be loving you
*
First Daughter’s Wedding at Target Field*
WE BELONG
By Lowen and Navara

Twenty times I've tried to tell you 
Twenty times I've cried alone 
Always I'm surprised how well you 
Cut my feelings to the bone 
Don't want to leave you really 
Just want to break the ice 
Do I look silly to you 
(When I yield to your advice) 

(When you say we belong to the light) 
(We belong to the thunder) 
(We belong to the sound of the words) 
(We've both fallen under) 
(Whatever we deny or embrace) 
(For worse or for better) 
(We belong, we belong) 
(We belong together) 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Verse: Si acaso no lo sabes In case you do not know it
See acaso no low sa-vays

Te aseguro que es verdad You I assure that it is truth
tee ase-guro kay es ver-dad 

El carino que es sincero The affection that is sincere
El car-in-know kay es sin-sero

No se apaga con crueldad One does not go out with cruelty
No se a-pag-a con Crue-el-dadd

Olvidas lo que fuimos You forget what we were
Ol-ve-das lo kay fuee-mos

Y desprecias lo mas bien And you despise rather
E de-pres-ias low mais bien

Juntitos pretendimos Juntitos we tried (Junto-together)
Hun-ti-tos pre-den-ti-mos

Joined (Que la luna era de miel) That the moon era of honey 
(Kay la luna errar dea miel)

Choris (Junto a ti, junto a ti) Next to you, you 
Hounto-a-tea, hounto-a-te

(Solo es mi anhelo) It is only my yearning
Solo es me an-el-oh 

(Junto a ti como el rayo de luz) Next to you like the light ray
Hunto a ti como el rye-oh de luz 

(Que ha abrazado el cielo) That it has embraced the sky
Kay ha abrazo el sell-ielo

(No importa el porvenir si sufrir) It does not concern the future if to suffer 
No importa el por-ve-nir si su-frir

(Es me triste destino) Sad destiny is me
Es me tree-stee des-tin-eee-no

(Junto a ti, junto a ti) Next to you, you

(Hasta el fin del camino) Until the aim of the way

(bridge) 

Close your eyes and try to sleep now 
Close your eyes and try to dream 
(Clear your mind) and do your best 
To try and wash the pallet clean 
We can't begin to know 
(How much we really care) 
But I hear your voice inside me 
(And I see your face everywhere) 

(Now I say we belong to the light) 
(We belong to the thunder) 
(We belong to the sound of the words) 
(We've both fallen under) 
(Whatever we deny or embrace) 
(For worse or for better) 
(We belong, we belong) 
(We belong together) 
(We belong, we belong) 
(We belong together) 

I break each song down phonically, then look up every word.
Let's see how this looks when I hit submit.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> *What a Wonderful World*
> _Louis Armstrong_
> 
> I see trees of green,
> ...


This was ours too, picked by hubby 

For the father daughter dance (I danced with one of my brothers because my dad passed almost a year before the wedding) I chose "I Loved her First" by Heartland, and I cried all the way through it. My dad and I both missed out that day 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg8Z69B6RFQ


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

You're presupposing we HAD a wedding song!  Very small wedding: The circuit court judge, two witnesses, my sweetie and me. Took about 10 minutes, but has lasted over thirty years.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

hambone said:


> From my first marriage.. I should have know when she picked this song for her wedding march..
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRYFKcMa_Ek


No way....seriously?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Wait..... you SANG it at your wedding* ???* Wouldn't the song be conflicting to hear - if you are not with her today ?
> 
> This song is very special to me...
> 
> ...


Yes I sang it, for her but everyone was there. It was a big hit. She sang to me Breath by faith hill.

And yes it is hard to hear the song I sang but for some reason the song she sang to me and songs that we listend to the night we met are far more difficult for me to listen to now. Basically anything by Kenny logins I just can't hear anymore.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

We didn't have a song that we danced to but we had a song that in played on keys and H sang cos we're both musical. It was Sufjan Stevens, "Concerning the UFO sighting near Highland, Illinois". Was kind of a way to add a spiritual element to our wedding that we felt like we had to disguise in front of family that think Christians are a joke. It was about a UFO sighting bit we liked the way it could be interpreted spiritually


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol when I first started playing it my husband came in on cue but in the wrong key and I stopped and looked at him, he had no idea, everyone laughed. So we started again without glitch. Then after, our host said to him "see tha look you got when you made the mistake? Mate, welcome to the rest of your life" lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wolf1974 said:


> *Yes I sang it, for her but everyone was there. It was a big hit. She sang to me Breath by faith hill.
> 
> And yes it is hard to hear the song I sang but for some reason the song she sang to me and songs that we listend to the night we met are far more difficult for me to listen to now. Basically anything by Kenny logins I just can't hear anymore.*


This makes sense.. they say Divorce is like "a death"...so a song ushering you back to those moments, the highest of the high.... Yeah.. I can only imagine..

How true this is *>>*









I like this quote....


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm curious if people who get in post divorce relationships also have a "song". I mean that was just something every couple did when growing up but being evening divorced not a single talk about a relationship defining song. Maybe that's only something that occurs in first marriages but certainly this thread got me curious. I might start a thread in the divorced section about it


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> I'm curious if people who get in post divorce relationships also have a "song". I mean that was just something every couple did when growing up but being evening divorced not a single talk about a relationship defining song. Maybe that's only something that occurs in first marriages but certainly this thread got me curious. I might start a thread in the divorced section about it


I don't see any reason why they wouldn't, or couldn't.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

We had a very big, raucous reception party that wasn't at all traditional - just a big party. A friend of ours volunteered to be a DJ and he had a great sense of humor and a good feel for dancing music.

The one song I remember from my wedding is...Macho Man. LOL.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

"Your Song" by Elton John

Last song of the night was "In My Life" by John Lennon and Paul McCartney


----------



## 1marriedlady (Mar 27, 2015)

Colour of My Love - Celine Dion

I'll paint my mood in shades of blue 
Paint my soul to be with you 
I'll sketch your lips in shaded tones 
Draw your mouth to my own 

I'll draw your arms around my waist 
Then all doubt I shall erase 
I'll paint the rain that softly lands on your wind blown hair 

I'll trace a hand to wipe out your tears 
A look to calm your fears 
A silhouette of dark and light 
While we hold each other oh so tight 

I'll paint a sun to warm your heart 
Swearing that we'll never part 
That's the color of my love 

I'll paint the truth 
Show how I feel 
Try to make you completely real 
I'll use a brush so light and fine 
To draw you close and make you mine 

I'll paint the truth 
Show how I feel 
Try to make you completely real 
I'll use a brush so light and fine 
To draw you close and make you mine 

I'll paint a sun to warm your heart 
Swearing that we'll never part 
That's the color of my love 

I'll draw the years all passing by 
So much to learn so much to try 

And with this ring our lives will start 
Swearing that we'll never part 
I offer what you cannot buy 
Devoted love until we die


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> I'm curious if people who get in post divorce relationships also have a "song". I mean that was just something every couple did when growing up but being evening divorced not a single talk about a relationship defining song. Maybe that's only something that occurs in first marriages but certainly this thread got me curious. I might start a thread in the divorced section about it


LOL my guess is the second time around might reflect more pragmatic sentiments:

*Meat Loaf *“_I’d do Anything for Love (But I Won’t do That)_”


----------



## liannekev09 (Apr 15, 2015)

Love this thread!!!


----------



## Cristina (Mar 28, 2015)

"bless the broken road" Rascal flatts


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

This song by Helen Reddy describes my feelings for my husband very well. 

_You're my world, you're every breath I take,
You're my world, you're every move I make,
Other eyes see the stars up in the skies,
But for me they shine within your eyes.

As the trees reach for the sun above
So my arms reach out to you for love
With your hand resting in mine,
I feel a power so divine

You're my world you are my night and day
You're my world you're every prayer I pray
If our love ceases to be
That is the end of my world for me.

With your hand resting in mine,
I feel a power so divine

You're my world you are my night and day,
You're my world you're every prayer I pray
If our love ceases to be,
That is the end of my world,
End of my world,
End of my world for me._


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Admittedly I compiled an entire playlist for the day. 

The main song though, with lyrics entwined with our vows, was from Ben Harper.


----------

